

Anybody from the Philippines here? - Neoryder

Hi! was wondering if there are any YC readers from the Philippines who would like to meetup?
======
edgarjph
set a meetup. Then evrybody can suggest alternative dates/location or confirm
your suggested date/location. An agenda would help to firm up everything.

------
ubelt
Filipino but living in San Diego. What are your sites?

~~~
wenbert
i take care of my pet projects and blog at <http://blog.ekini.net> ... tehre
is also: <http://www.ekini.com> :P share your sites to ubelt8 :)

~~~
ubelt
mine is ubelt.com

------
wenbert
YC reader here... from the philippines... cebu :P

------
jamongkad
Sure what's your email?

------
amcvega
mabuhay! Rails startup in QC.

------
lucky_sengoku
from quezon city :)

------
terpua
startup in makati

------
docpepin
from pampanga

------
sim
sim, tokyo

------
edgarjph
pasig

